# Problem : Disc Burner Or Software Not Found !



## jt_taylor_07

Hello

i updated my ituens to version 7.2 recently and now when i come to burn a CD it says : Disc burner or software not sound . I ran the diagnostics test and it came up with this -

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Sony Corporation VGC-M1
iTunes 7.2.0.35
CD Driver 2.0.6.1
CD Driver DLL 2.0.6.2
LowerFilters: PxHelp20 (2.0.0.0), 
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.6.1),

Current user is an administrator.

Video Display Information:

ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200

Connected Device Information:

DiskDrive, MemoryStick or MemoryStickPro Device, Bus Type SSA
DiskDrive, ST3160021A, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0]
DiskDrive, WD 2500JB External USB Device, Bus Type USB
CDROM, PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K14L, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0]
CDROM, AN3965G ONA931H SCSI CdRom Device, Bus Type SCSI, Bus Address [0,0]

If you have multiple drives on the same IDE or SCSI bus, these drives may interfere with each other.
Some computers need an update to the ATA or IDE bus driver, or Intel chipset. If iTunes has problems recognizing CDs or hanging or crashing while importing or burning CDs, check the support site for the manufacturer of your computer or motherboard.

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2510.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

F: Unsupported CD or DVD drive.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2510.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

H: Unsupported CD or DVD drive.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

i looked a previous post where a guy had exaclty the same problem and he said to change my account to adminstartor but it already is so can ANYONE help plz lol


----------



## JohnWill

Download  CDgone, right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double-click on *cdgone.reg* Say "Yes" to the merge question and then reboot. See if the drives have returned. You may have to re-install CD burning applications, since they're the ones that tinker with the filter setting in the registry that caused the drives to disappear.


----------



## jt_taylor_07

thanks the disc burner or sfotware message has now gone but it now says disc recording not found do you know what i have to do now lol thanks


----------



## JohnWill

Can you read a CD with the drive now?

Download Nero Info Tool and post a screen shot of the Drive tab.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## jt_taylor_07

Hello 

Yeh when i put a CD it pops up on itunes saying that i have inserted a CD etc.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, it seems that the drive is recognized. Did you try uninstalling it in Device Manager and rebooting? That may sort it out.


----------



## jt_taylor_07

i found the device manager but what do you want me to uninstall ? itunes or ....
because i cnt seem to find itunes on the list 


thanks:up:


----------



## jt_taylor_07

heres the device manager list


----------



## JohnWill

Uninstall everything under DVD/CD-ROM Drives and reboot.


----------



## jt_taylor_07

ive done that rebooted then reinstalled itunes and its gone back to the disc burner or software not found message lol 

do you think it would have anythink to do with having programs like daemon tools on my computer ??


----------



## JohnWill

Yep, Daemon tools frequently screws up CD/DVD operation.


----------



## jt_taylor_07

ive deleted thay but the problem is still occuring lol i ent got a clu what else it could be


----------



## JohnWill

Deleted it? You should have done a proper uninstall.

Daemon tools leaves behind some problems at times. Here is one page that describes the manual removal of the problematic service left behind.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.greatis.com/security/What%20is%20SPTD%23%23%23%23.sys.htm"]Removal Procedure:

1. Delete SPTD.SYS from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
2. Reboot.
3. Delete SPTD9885.SYS or the driver with similar name from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
4. You may use RegRun Registry Assistant to delete protected keys without problems.
Or use regedit.
Go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SPTD.
Right click and choose "Permissions" in the popup menu.
Change the rights for Adminitrator group to Full access.
Delete SPTD subkey.
Do the same for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD. [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## jt_taylor_07

i did full uninstall under control panel , and there still no look by doing the system 32 way . thanks for the help :up:


----------



## JohnWill

Did my previous post help? What does Device Manager say about the drive?


----------



## jt_taylor_07

about the cd dvd rom drives?


----------



## ThrawnCE

I had this exact problem, having never had any problems with both SPTD and iTunes installed until this version of iTunes.

I googled the error message and found this thread, with the instructions to remove SPTD, which solved the problem completely. So now I'm a member, because that is wonderful.

Many thanks.


----------



## JohnWill

Glad it helped someone.  Now, if we could hear from *jt_tayolr_07* again to see if he's got his issue sorted out.


----------



## mrichard

Hey,

Just wanted to say thanks for the information in this thread. I was having the same problem. I uninstalled Deamon Tools and that did not do the trick. I deleted the first file but was unable to find the second file or a file with a similar name. I rebooted, made the registry edits and unistalled my cdrom drive before I rebooted for good measure. worked like a charm.


Thanks again!!

-Matt


----------



## ThrawnCE

Just for the record, in case it matters at all, I also only had the first file, and not the second or any similarly named.

Either way, worked perfectly.


----------



## JohnWill

Hopefully the original thread starter was as lucky.


----------



## Tohruxtan

Hello!

Thank you for posting this fantastic info on this thread. I had Daemon tools on my computer at one point, and uninstalling did the trick.....well, sort of. I never knew its leftover crap was messing with other things on my computer! XD 

I only had to delete the first file and reboot - I didn't need to uninstall my CDrom drive or do anything else. After the reboot, I was able to burn a CD with iTunes!  

Thanks a ton! You're all the best! =)

-Annie


----------



## innkeeper98

Many thanks was able to fix problem after reading your advice.


----------



## SkylineAce

Alright, i deleted the first SPTD.sys file but then i couldn't find the 2nd one, anyway i went to regedit and i followed instructions to find file, then i right clicked and clicked on permissions..

I can not find the full access thing on here. All i see is a bunch of permission stuff and then i make it so i have permission. Then i go to delete the file and it says error deleting file. 

For the second one it just says access denied. 

Can someone help me. Oh and btw i have windows vista. 

oh, and when i go into itunes just to see if it worked it says, some drivers are missing please re-install itunes.

Please, could someone help? 
Thanks


----------



## SkylineAce

nevermind guys, i just re-installed itunes and that seemed to do the trick even tho i still have those files installed in my registry...hmmm, if their still is a way to remove them i would, i have a feeling they will cause trouble in the future, anyway, thanks for this post guys, helped a ton.


----------



## SkylineAce

If you still want Daemon Tools and don't want to remove it but also have itunes and want to keep that, then their is a quick fix to that. Oh and btw for those confused on what Daemon Tools is, is its a program that installs a virtual CD Drive into the computers memory, useful for playing games on your PC that you don't have the actual disc for but have the entire disc image saved on your hard drive.

Once Daemon Tools is installed, itunes goes cold and can't locate the DVD drive or Cd Drive and keeps saying "Disc burner or software not found". For days I couldn't fix it, even after uninstalling daemon tools and reinstalling itunes. Finally I came here and did the whole delete the sptd.sys thing, but i still needed Daemon tools so I read about an addon to daemon tools that upgrades the SCSI connection and fixes the itune bug. it's called SPTD v1.50 X86 and it's at this site:

http://disc-tools.com/download/daemon+sptd+md5sum

It worked like a charm for me and I hope that it works for you.

(there are two versions on this site 32 and 64 bit editions. I used the 32 bit one.) I am on a PC and running Windows Vista.


----------



## Trackie

This hasn't worked for me unfortunately because when I try to change the permissions to full access and apply, it says access denied. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## MikeInAustin

I have just run into the same problem with iTunes 7.3.1 and XP. However I don't have even a SPTD folder in my registry. I just tried deleting my CD ROM and it reinstalled upon restart, but that didn't fix the problem. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## jayfgee

I updated the sptd to 1.50 and I just burned my first cd in iTunes in months. Thanks for all of your help.

Here is another forum posting regarding this issue:
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/itunes-t17138.html


----------



## vargavirag

Thanks guys. My hair has started to grow grey after hours of suffering on this problem...


----------



## NOXVJ

Hello. I just bought a new laptop with Vista and day by day I'm learning why I shouldn't have, haha. I installed the latest iTunes and am getting the "Disk Burner Or Software Not Found" message. I read through the thread and followed the instructions for CDgone and am still getting the message. This is whats showing up on the diagnostics...

Microsoft Windows Vista Professional (Build 6000)
Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv9500 Notebook PC 
iTunes 7.3.2.6
CD Driver 2.0.6.1
CD Driver DLL 2.0.6.2
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.6.1), 

Current user is an administrator.

Video Display Information:

NVIDIA, NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS

Connected Device Information:

Disk drive, TOSHIBA MK2035GSS
Disk drive, TOSHIBA MK2035GSS
CD-ROM Drive, TOSHIBA DVDW/HD TS-L802A ATA Device, Channel 0, Target 0, Lun 0

If you have multiple drives on the same IDE or SCSI bus, these drives may interfere with each other.
Some computers need an update to the ATA or IDE bus driver, or Intel chipset. If iTunes has problems recognizing CDs or hanging or crashing while importing or burning CDs, check the support site for the manufacturer of your computer or motherboard.

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2355.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

F: Unsupported CD or DVD drive.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

Help Please!


----------



## NOXVJ

I've tried everything in the book...this is what did it!!! - ->

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5105496&#5105496


----------



## cupcakefeagin

I had the same problem, I first got rid of Daemon tools, then the STPD.sys in the drivers folder, then rebooted.

Then i ran the cd gone thing that is on the first page, iTunes told that time that the burner drivers are missing from the registry and then i downloaded the newest iTunes and installed it

REBOOT

Then i ran RegistryFix 6.2, it found 92 problems in the registry (shame on me)

when i popped the blank cd in, iTunes saw it and let me burn away at my hearts content

thanks to all that helped


----------



## bscooter26

Okay so I ran my DVD/CD Diagnostics on Itunes after I got the same "Disk Burner or Software Not Found" message, and the thing that sticks out to me most in the diagnostics is the sentence that says "Current User is Not an Administrator." I thought that was odd because mine is the only account on my computer and I double checked to make sure I WAS the administrator. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trotter8274

Hi, i am having the exact same problem as the original poster, jtaylor 07, i edit the registry and reinstalled everything from the device manager like you said. the only difference beteween 07 and i, and i think this is where my problem lies, is i didnt use dameon tool, i used noteburner and original cd emulator. i have unistalled them from the control panel and did a search to delete any files related to them. i think however there are lingering files which is causing the procedure outlined to not work. any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Trotter8274

AHH YES never mind my above post the link posted by NOXVJ worked for me! thank you nox!


----------



## mooney101

OMG thank this so worked for me thanks again.


----------



## VAplaya

JohnWill said:


> Deleted it? You should have done a proper uninstall.
> 
> Daemon tools leaves behind some problems at times. Here is one page that describes the manual removal of the problematic service left behind.
> 
> [WEBQUOTE="http://www.greatis.com/security/What%20is%20SPTD%23%23%23%23.sys.htm"]Removal Procedure:
> 
> 1. Delete SPTD.SYS from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
> 2. Reboot.
> 3. Delete SPTD9885.SYS or the driver with similar name from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
> 4. You may use RegRun Registry Assistant to delete protected keys without problems.
> Or use regedit.
> Go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SPTD.
> Right click and choose "Permissions" in the popup menu.
> Change the rights for Adminitrator group to Full access.
> Delete SPTD subkey.
> Do the same for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD. [/WEBQUOTE]


I Registered just to say thank you for this post worked like a charm. Thnz a million!!!


----------



## wingl

Please help me i'm so lost and not up on all the jargon so i need good clear english advice. My driver file does not have SPTD and i don't have Deamon. I dont understand what to do. I have re-installed Itunes but i dont know what else to do and i dont want to risk losing all my songs


----------



## KawaiiK

Hah, well now that you've that person, could you possible help me? I downloaded iTunes recently, but whenever I tried to burn a disc, it just said, 'burner disc or software not found.' So, then I searched the web for things that could help me, such as this forum. I did the first step. The cdgone thing. Now, it doesn't say, 'burner disc or software not found.' It now says, 'Disc Recording not found.' I don't understand the problem. So, I need a bit of help. This iTunes is a b*tch to deal with.


----------

